# Pumpenempfehlung



## Tabor12 (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo ihr !

Unser TEich braucht langsam eine PUmpe um nach dem Schwimmen absaugen zu können.. Skimmer kommt noch aber später. 
Kann uns jemand eine Pumpe empfehlen, schwach, aber sie soll die Kleintiere nicht zermörsern - sie soll ganz sanft und dezent pumpen in unser Klärbecken. 

evtl. ein 2. Schlauchanschluß für den geplanten Skimmer wäre super, muß aber nicht zwingend sein. Wir können sie auch versenken und erst nach dem Schwimmen anstecken.

LG irene


----------



## Joerg (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Hallo Irene,
wie viel und in welcher Höhe soll sie denn pumpen.


----------



## Nori (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Mir sind  nur 2 Hersteller bekannt, die einen separaten (regelbaren) Skimmeranschluss anbieten, der gleichzeitig (!) auch zur Ansaugung über den Filterkorb betrieben werden kann - das ist Oase und Fiap.

Die Billigpumpen mit dem 2-ten Anschluss können nur Skimmer oder nur Filterkorb!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tabor12 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Hallo Jörg ! SIe soll von der Höhe her ungefähr 2 m und Länge ca. 20-30 Meter, den Schlauch mit 2 Zoll haben wir schon verlegt. 

LG


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Hallo Irene

2m über Wasserniveau, oder vom Boden?
Danach kommt ein Filter?

MfG René


----------



## Tabor12 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Nein, der Teich ist 2 m tief - also 2 meter hochpumpen, dann etliche Meter bis zum Klärbecken


----------



## Teichlandschaft (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Die Pumphöhe zählt immer ab Wasserspiegel. Wie wie tief die Pumpe im Wasser hängt oder liegt ist egal. Also wie hoch (ab Wasserspiegel) muss die Pumpe denn pumpen?

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Tabor12 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

zwischen 130 und 200 cm


----------



## Tabor12 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

JETZT hab ichs verstanden - sorry... mein Mann hats mir erklärt ... sie muß 20- 30 cm hoch pumpen .. 

tja, das hat länger gedauert jetzt ....


----------



## Joerg (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Hallo Irene,
dann könntest du eine energiesparende Pumpe einsetzen oder möglicherweise auch ein Luftheber, wenn ausreichent Eintauchtiefe vorhanden ist.

Es gibt Pumpen mit 2 Anschlüssen und auch welche mit 12 Volt Anschluss. Beide sind keine Massenware und daher etwas teurer.

Welches Volumen soll denn gefördert werden?
Ein ordentlicher Skimmer benötigt schon mal 6-8m³, damit er ordentlich funktioniert.


----------



## Tabor12 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Es soll nach dem Schwimmen das aufgewühlte Sediment in das ABsetzbecken befördert werden und der Skimmer kommt erst - aber das Volumen haben wir sicher für den SKimmer. Ich kann dir nicht sagen wieviel m3 wir haben aber schon etliche ... Unser Teich hat eine Oberfläche von ca. 100 m2, die tiefste Stelle mit ca. 50 m2 ist 2 m, dannach steigend als Stufen, ich weiß es wirklich nicht. Ich hoffe das ist nicht so genau ... 

LG Irene


----------



## Teichlandschaft (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Das sollten so ca. 150m3 sein. Das ist schon eine ganze Menge Wasser was da zu bewegen ist. Ich würde in diesem Fall warscheinlich einen Luftheber installieren. Hast du mal Fotos? Damit man sich mal eine Vorstellung machen kann ob sowas bei dir Sinn macht oder überhaupt technisch lösbar ist.

Luftheber Vorteil: viel Volumen, wenig Stromverbrauch und deine Kleintiere gehen nicht drauf, sondern haben mal etwas Spaß wenn sie mitgepumpt werden


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Servus Irene





Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Irene,
> ....
> 
> Welches Volumen soll denn gefördert werden?
> Ein ordentlicher Skimmer benötigt schon mal 6-8m³, damit er ordentlich funktioniert.



Jörg meinte nicht das Teichvolumen 

Sondern die Pumpendurchflußmenge mit 6-8m³ (=6000-8000 Liter) 

Ich hatte an meinem damaligen Schwimmteich, am Skimmer eine 15.000 Liter Pumpe hängen.


----------



## Tabor12 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Hier sind die Fotos, vorne links im Eck ist die Tiefzone, dann kann man links hinten den Pflanzenzeich erkennen hinter dem Pflanzenzeich 2 kleine Becken (Absetz und Pflanzenbecken) - wir hätten gerne einen Luftheber - wäre eigentlich unser Favorit aber wir wissen nicht ob es machbar ist !

Mein Mann meint mit dem Luftheber ein ein Becken pumpen und dann in die Klär- und Pflanzenbecken rinnen lassen - aber geht das ????

Auf den 2. Bild kann man gut das Klärbecken, das kleine Pflanzenbecken und den Pflanzenteich erkennen - der Luftheber müsste wohl irgendwo in der Gegend der Rose installiert werden oder ???

LG Irene


----------



## Teichlandschaft (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Also erstmal Kompliment, dass nenn ich mal einen Teich .

Wenn ich die Bilder richtig deute, ist die tiefe Stelle auf dem zweiten Bild hinten links neben dem Haus?

Dann sollte ein Luftheber auch zu installieren sein. Dort wo die tiefste Stelle ist und dann über ein Rohr oder eine Rinne am Teichrand ins Klärbecken leiten. Da ist  ja auf den unteren Fotos eine Holz-Terrasse zu sehen. Dort könnt ihr das Rohr (mit ganz wenig Gefälle) verstecken.

Lest euch mal intensiv die guten Beiträge hier im Forum zu den Lufthebern durch. Denke da werdet ihr schnell fündig.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Wir werden jetzt am Wochenende versuchen wie weit wir das Wasser mit einem Rohr und Luftpumpe (Kompressor) aus dem Wasser bekommen und dann werden wir sehen - kannst du mir "die GUTEN" Beiträge im Forum hier sagen, welche gut sind Heiko  =

LG Irene


----------



## willi1954 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Funktioniert das, Wasser aus dem Luftheber im 2'' Schlauch fördern ?

Gruss Willi


----------



## Teichlandschaft (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Also die Beiträge zu Lufthebern sind hier alle sehr informativ. Einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen. 

Das mit dem 2" Schlauch ist sicher etwas eng. Entweder mit einen kleinen Vorbecken arbeiten oder ein 100er Rohr verlegen denk ich.


----------



## willi1954 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg ! SIe soll von der Höhe her ungefähr 2 m und Länge ca. 20-30 Meter, den Schlauch mit 2 Zoll haben wir schon verlegt.
> 
> LG



der Schlauch ist schon verlegt, also nix 100er Rohr. Zudem 2m Förderhöhe, das wird nix mit Wasserheber


----------



## Teichlandschaft (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Nee nicht 2 Meter Pumphöhe. Irene hat die Wassertiefe anfangs mitgezählt. Und wenns mit dem Ohr nicht klappt dann halt mit einem kleinen Wasserbecken.

Als link finde ich den Beitrag übrigens sehr interessant. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39162

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Tabor12 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Welche Pumpe sollen wir verwenden wenn wir einen Luftheber bauen ? Wir haben jetzt versucht das Rohr mit einem Silikonschlauch - funktioniert hervorragend (mit hineinblasen ) - welche Pumpe könnt ihr empfehlen ??
Der Airlift - da finde ich kein Foto davon und ist sauteuer... gibts günstigeres ??

LG Irene


----------



## Tabor12 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

So, neue Frage, vielleicht - HOffentlich - jetzt Antwort  
Bis wir den Luftheber gebaut haben etc. wollen wir mal ne Pumpe einschalten die wir dann ja später für den Skimmer sowieso benötigen.
Was haltet ihr vom Oase Aquamax Eco 12000 oder 16000 ? Welcher wäre für uns geeignet ? er muß das Wasser ca. 20-30 m in das Klärbecken transportieren.
2 Zoll Schlauch ist bereits eingegraben.

LG Irene


----------



## Zacky (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Hallo Irene.

Das mit dem Luftheber und dem 2" Schlauch wird immer noch nicht funktionieren oder habe ich irgendwo was verpasst!? 

Und wenn ihr jetzt mit einer herkömmlichen Pumpe euer Wasser durch den 2" Schlauch zum Absetzbecken in 20-30m Entfernung fördern wollt, würde ich auf die große 16000er zurückgreifen.


----------



## Tabor12 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

warum nicht ? Wir haben nur noch die Zeit nicht gehabt und wissen nicht welche Luftpumpe ... warum solls nicht funktionieren ? Wir gehen davon aus dass es dann funktioniert ...

LG Irene  ich bin immer optimistisch


----------



## willi1954 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> warum nicht ? Wir haben nur noch die Zeit nicht gehabt und wissen nicht welche Luftpumpe ... warum solls nicht funktionieren ? Wir gehen davon aus dass es dann funktioniert ...
> 
> LG Irene  ich bin immer optimistisch



eine 30m lange 2 Zoll Leitung stellt einen erheblichen Durchleitungswiderstand dar.
So ein Luftheber ist mehr oder weniger nur für freien Auslauf gedacht,  grosse
Rohrreibungswiderstände mag er nicht. 

LG Willi


----------



## Zacky (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Danke Willi. 

@-Irene: Versucht bitte vorher mal den Testaufbau mit eurer gewünschten Luftpumpe und einen 50mm HT-Rohr als Auslauf auf 1m Länge. Drück vorne mit der flachen Hand ganz leicht gegen und beobachte was passiert. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie bzw. wo euer 2" Schlauch in das Klärbecken gelangt, aber wenn das unter Wasser ist , ggf. noch im Substrat, dann kommt da nix an. Selbst wenn es dann doch noch funktionieren würde, dann müsste der Schlauch 100%ig waagerecht liegen.

Leider ist das mit dem Luftheber halt so, dass sie bei maximaler Auslastung nur wenige cm Förderhöhe erreichen und wie Willi schon sagte, ein freier Auslauf.

Versucht es bitte und wenn es funktioniert, dann berichtet bitte davon...denn ein Lufheber als Förderanlage auf die Länge mit der Effizienz würde hier so manchen User glücklich m,achen. 

Ich bin zwar kein Luftheberexperte, aber vielleicht melden diese sich ja auch noch und ich kann meine Meinung/Erfahrung revidieren.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Hallo Irene,
bei einem 2"-Schlauch auf der Druckseite ist eine 10m³/h-Pumpe die "letzte" Option. Deine Pumpenwahl ist ok, Du könntest auch zur "gravity eco" greifen, um ein wenig Stromkosten zu sparen. Hier der link zur Beschreibung beim Hersteller (den man ja auch so googeln könnte):
Oase Aquamax gravity eco 10000.

Nur zwei kurze Anmerkungen zu meiner Auswahl: Druckverlust steigt bei 2" ab 10 m³/h dramatisch an, bei 12 m³/h sind es bereits über 2 m (die 16er Pumpe würde effektiv also 10 m³/h bei maximaler Leistungsaufnahme, nämlich ~150 W, fördern!) Bei einer 10 m³/h-Pumpe sinkt der Druckverlust auf etwa 1,20 m , das sind dann noch 9 m³/h bei etwa 10W unterhalb der maximalen Leistungsaufnahme! Die zusätzlichen 3 m³/h mit der 16000er Pumpe kosten also die doppelte Anschlussleistung . Bei zu erwartendem Dauerlauf in der Saison sind das >100€/Jahr zusätzliche Stromkosten. Auf diese Weise lohnt sich mein Vorschlag, der noch mal über 30% an Stromkosten (min 40€/Jahr) spart. Als zweiten Vorteil möchte ich nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass diese Pumpe für Trockenaufstellung geeignet ist. Bei Deinem Teich wirst Du wohl einen Pumpenschacht installieren, und Du kannst diesen dann auch mit mehr als einer Pumpe betreiben (falls die jetzige nicht reicht), bzw. mit "multiplen" Ansaugstellen. Eine an den Schacht angeflanschte Pumpe erhöht die Sicherheit zusätzlich, und ermöglicht den Pumpenbetrieb auch während des Badens.


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Dankeschön Rolf, diese Pumpe ist auch um einiges günstiger in der Anschaffung, und wenn sie Strom auch noch spart.... ich werde mal sehen wo ich sie am günstigsten bestellen kann.
Achja, diese Stärke reicht ? Oder soll ich die 15000 nehmen, ist immer noch günstiger als sie Aquamax eco premium ?
LG Irene


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Hallo Irene,

ich habe die Oase Pumpen bislang immer online gekauft. Der Händler war bislang immer der günstigste. 

Als such Erleichterung:
Gravity 10.000 und Gravity 15.000 :smoki

Und auch die Garantieverlängerung war wegen des günstigen Preises kein Problem.................


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Dankesehr  Was meint ihr, welche soll ich nehmen ? die stärkere oder die Schwächere ? kann ich einen Fehler machen wenn ich mich für die stärkere entscheide ?


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Hallo,
für die größere gravity-Pumpe bedeutet das eine Mehrleistung von gut einem Drittel (oder sogar mehr). Die 10000er Pumpe hat nämlich nur 1,25 m Förderhöhe, und wird wohl nur ~7 m³/h unbehindert fördern. Die 15000er sitzt ja im gleichen Gehäuse, und verdichtet damit besser (= höhere Förderhöhe). Damit ist das Verhältnis Leistung/Fördermenge positiv. Du machst also mit der 15000er Pumpe nichts verkehrt .


----------



## Tabor12 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Danke


----------



## Tabor12 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

wies ausschaut kann ich aus Österreich dort nicht bestellen     Ich hab jetzt eine Mail hingeschickt - ich bin neugierig ob ich eine Antwort bekomme.


----------



## Tabor12 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

SO - wir haben jetzt bestellt.... ganz anders, wie immer, haben uns beraten lassen:
1.) Profi Skim 100 - war eh geplant
2.) Oase Aquamax Eco Twin 20000 - was haltet ihr davon ? 

LG Irene


----------



## Nori (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Schau mal hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33206/?q=skim+100

Gruß Nori


----------



## willi1954 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

oder hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39015/?q=skimmer+m%E4nner

lg Willi


----------



## Nori (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Wenn man die Kosten des "Männerskimmers" und der entsprechenden Pumpe anschaut (man sollte zur besseren Vergleichbarkeit eine Oase heranziehen) kommt man schnell in diesen Bereich ..

http://www.ebay.de/itm/OASE-SKIMMER...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item460f0c04a6

Er hat zudem die Vorteile eines Schwimmskimmers (keine größeren Installationsarbeiten, flexibler Einsatz, da muss nichts ausnivelliert aufgestellt werden etc.)

Wenn es um den gepumpten Betrieb geht würde ich den Schwimmskimmer immer einer festen Installation vorziehen - bei Schwerkraftbetrieb oder einem schon im Bau des Teichs vorgesehenen Skimmer ist das wieder anders..

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tabor12 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

hmm, mal gut mal schlecht kommt der Skimmer weg  .. kennt auch jemand die Pumpe ?


----------



## willi1954 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Die Aquamax Eco Twin 20000 ist wie alle Oase-Pumpen zwar nicht das Preisschnäppchen, aber du hast dich mit Sicherheit zu einer guten Qualität entschieden. Der Vorteil der Twin, sie hat 2 getrennte Motoreinheiten, die auch getrennt voneinander mit einer Fernbedienung gesteuert werden. 
Du kannst z.B. einen Motor für den Skimmer, den anderen für den Bodenablauf nutzen. Allerdings bei einem Teich deiner Grösseneinheit hätte ich mich für die Twin 30000 entschieden. So hast du noch etwas Reserve.
Auf jeden Fall eine gute Entscheidung, und mit dem 2'' Anschluss saug und druckseitig genau das Richtige für dich.

LG Willi


----------



## Tabor12 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

okay, danke, ich bin neugierig wies läuft.


----------



## Tabor12 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

SO jetzt ganz aktuell, gestern mit dem Oaseberater unseres Fachgeschäftes gesprochen und jetzt fix endgültig bestellt: Aquamax Eco Twin 30000 und Oase Profiskim Premium .... noch a bissl GEld mehr aber es wurde uns sehr ans Herz gelegt, ich hoffe wir fahren nicht ein.


----------



## Nori (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Verstehe nicht, wieso du den Premium-Skimmer nimmst - der ist im Vergleich zum Profiskim 100 weniger Leistungsfähig (65 m² zu 80 m²) und der Fangkorb ist nur halb so groß - dazu kostet er noch 150,- € mehr.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tabor12 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Der Oasemensch hat gesagt dass er besser läuft als der Profiskim 100, ich habe nur telefoniert und es mir so erklären lassen  Jetzt is bestellt, schauma mal :? wir wollten uns auf die Fachberatungj verlassen ....


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Servus

Das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht ...

Ist schon eine Frechheit was für einen stinknormalen Skimmer genommen wird


----------



## Tabor12 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Hallo ! Ja, es stimmt, wahnsinn wie teuer das ist ... ich hab jetzt gerade nochmal telefoniert wegen der Skimmer. Der Premium saugt mehr ab als der Profiskim sagt er, der Profiskim würde oft Probleme machen und würde in den nächsten Jahren auch herabgesetzt werden von den m2. Trotzdem die Daten geringer draufstehen würde er besser laufen. Man ist halt leider wenn man nicht basteln kann angewiesen auf teure Technik.


----------



## Nori (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Die Leistung der 30000-er musst dann aber aufteilen - das packt der Premium lt. Herstellerangabe nicht - der Profiskim würde funktionieren.

.... also ein "Männerskimmer" wie der Profiskim 100 ist das Edelstahl-Teilchen nicht - ich denke das ist auch der Grund warum der jetzt gebracht wurde - durch die riesigen Abmessungen ist der Profiskim den großen Anlagen vorbehalten - den Premium-Skimmer kann man auch in einen 10000-er Teich einbauen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tabor12 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

hm, ja, ich werde euch auf alle Fälle berichten wies läuft. Er meinte auch - der Herr Oase  - dass es im ersten halben Jahr meist gut läuft und dann oft nicht mehr darum würde er uns zu dieser Variante entscheiden
Wir haben ja beim Teichbau sehr gespart indem wir alles selbst gemacht haben, hier fehlt uns leider das Fachwissen und müssen uns auf das verlassen was uns gesagt wird. Wie gesagt - ich werde berichten  Bin neugierig wann die Teile kommen. Dass der SKimmer etwas kleiner ist ist mir auch sehr recht.


----------



## willi1954 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*



Nori schrieb:


> Die Leistung der 30000-er musst dann aber aufteilen - das packt der Premium lt. Herstellerangabe nicht - der Profiskim würde funktionieren.
> ..
> 
> Gruß Nori



wenn er einen Motor nur für die Skimmerleitung nutzt, sind es eh nur 15000. Und denke, das funktioniert schon ganz gut.


----------



## Nori (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

Stimmt - ist ja so ne Twin-Pumpe.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tabor12 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpenempfehlung*

so, wir haben jetzt beides bekommen und beides montiert - man merkt dass wir einen langen Weg zum Filterbecken haben - Gott sei Dank haben wir die starke Pumpe genommen  Also bisher ists genauso wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben, passt gut. 

LG Irene


----------

